# Advice for starter?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

As i look to start my immigration process for NZ, could you advice me how to start off, other than NZ migration website. is it simple/complicated to do all by yourslef or i need an agent/expert?

I somehow cant find anywhere , how with IT background i can apply, where do i get my qualification assessed for applying for visa. 

Secondly, which is best and reputed migration agent for NZ, if i decide to cling on one.

Thanks for replies.


----------

